# quick change tool post



## sumterdad (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok this is probably more for the metal lathe owners out there.  But as you recalled I posted a little while ago the 9 x 20 metal lathe that I got.  It came with a hardinge L18 quick change tool post.  But it did not come with the tool holders, just the head.  I have been looking hard but I cannot find any tool holders for it.  I was wondering if yall have any Ideas of some decent quick change tool post that I can get for it that wont break the bank or do you know any where I can get the tool holders for the hardinge post.


----------



## triw51 (Feb 19, 2012)

I use a metal lathe also (all I have) and have been turning my blanks (mostly ironwood and mesquite) like they were metal.  I would be interested in a tool rest for my lathe also.  I like your signature Chris


----------



## Timebandit (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a brand new tool post, never used that should fit this lathe. It's just the post, no toll holders but they are easy to find and are universal so you can buy them anywhere. Let me know if you are interested in it.


----------



## BigShed (Feb 20, 2012)

No idea where you could find those, but I would ask that question on some of the metal working forums

Practical Machinist
Home Shop Machinist
Home Model Engine Machinist
Madmodder
The Home Machinist

Some of those guys are really in to Hardinge stuf, but from what I have seen they would be expensive.

Could a standard AXA100 fit on your metal lathe. You can pick one of those up with 5-6 tool holders for less than $100.


----------



## 691175002 (Feb 20, 2012)

The tool holders are generally compatible, but there might be a bit of play between brands.

There are import QCTPs for ~200$ including tool holders.  I have one and it holds the tool fine but the repeatability is awful.  Decent QCTPs run 700+$

I got mine from enco but grizzley and pretty much everyone else carries them as well.


----------



## Timebandit (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the AXA100 type tool post for sale if interested. $50 Again, no holders, just the tool post, but its brand new. If not i will put it in the classifieds soon.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 20, 2012)

Chris, Most of the QCTP have a different type of locking system, either a wedge (which are the best) or a larger disk, If it's what is considered n AXA 100 size, then possibly the tool holders from  the cheaper Phase II from Enco might work, I'm not sure, but the holders are about 12.00 for theirs, the problem to me looks like the pin that looks to be the lock down for the holder. If you have to get Hardinge parts, take an extra wallet filled with money!!!


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a HF 9X20 and use PhaseII with many tool holders (about 12 of them) bought from CDCOtools.com. 
Best to call in your order.

Right now on their site they have the Toolpost and holders for under 100 bucks for a 9 inch lathe.

Ray


----------



## mredburn (Feb 20, 2012)

Depending onthe physical size of the qctp take a look at a2zcnc they make qctp for smaller lathes in fact for a lot of lathes the 9 x20 is here
A2Z Corp E-Commerce Store


----------



## sumterdad (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for all of the imput.  Justin I will let you know in a few days which route I decide to go.


----------



## jd99 (Feb 22, 2012)

You might try some second hand machinery supply shops, we have a bunch in this area, and thats where I go first to buy tooling and stuff like that for the metal working machines I have. 

They always have odds and ends; they usally buy auction lots when manufacturing place go out of business, so ya never know what they have.


----------

